# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Fiset Ilire

## iliria e para

Nuk e di ndoshta s'prish pune?

----------


## shigjeta

*Paionet*

Grup fisesh ilire qe banonin ne luginen e siperme te Aksiosit (Vardari) dhe degeve te tij, duke u shtrire ne lindje deri te lugina e Strymonit (Struma) ne kufi me fise trake, ne perendim deri tek Dardanet, Penestet dhe Dasaretet e Ilirise. Permenden per te paren here nga Homeri si aleate te Trojaneve kunder Akejve. Ne fillim te shek.V para eres sone u pushtuan nga Perset dhe dy fise te tyre me urdher te Darit u shperngulen ne Azi. Ne gjysmen e pare te shek. IV Paionet kishin krijuar mbreterine e tyre, nje nder sundimtaret e se ciles ishte mbreti Agis. Qe nga kjo periudhe historia e Paioneve eshte e lidhur me perpjekjet e vazhdueshme te shtetit maqedon per ti nenshtruar. Kjo u arrit gjate sundimit te Filipit te dyte dhe sidomos te Aleksandrit te Madh. Megjithate duke njohur sovranitetin e Maqedonise, Paionet vazhduan te sundoheshin formalisht nga mbreterit e tyre. Vetem pas nenshtrimit te plote nga ana e Lisimakut nuk behet me fjale per mbreter paione. Pas pushtimit romak Paionia u nda midis krahinave II dhe III, nga te kater provincat autonome te Maqedonise te krijuara nga pushtuesit. Me riorganizimin administrativ te perandorise e ne kohen e Dioklecianit, Paionia se bashku me Pelagonine formonin nje province te vecante te quajtur Macedonia II ose Salutaris.

----------


## shigjeta

*Dasaretet*

Nje nga fiset e medha te Ilirise jugore, banore te krahines Dasaretia, qe perfshinte pjesen perendimore te liqenit te Ohrit, fushen e Korces, krahinen e Kolonjes, Goren, Oparin, Mokren, Devollin dhe Beratin. Ne shek e VI para eres sone emri  i Dasareteve del ne kete truall ne vend te Enkelejve. Bejne pjese ne mbreterine ilire. Vendi i tyre Dasaretia dhe qyteti me i forte i kesaj krahine, Pelioni, permenden ne kohen e kryengritjes se mbretit ilir, Kliti kunder Aleksandrit te Madh te Maqedonise. Ne kohen e lufterave iliro-romake dhe maqedono-romake Dasaretet kaluan here ne vartesine e Maqedonise e here ne ate te mbreterise Ilire derisa rane perfundimisht, ne vitin 168 para eres sone, nen sundimin romak. Ne 148 para eres sone Dasaretia, u perfshi ne provincen romake te Maqedonise, si nje bashkesi (koinon) me vete, me qender qytetin Lynhid (Ohri). Ne kohen e Dioklecianit, shek III te eres sone u perfshi ne provincen e Epirit te ri.
Qytete te tjera te Dasareteve ishin dhe Antipatrea (Berati), Kodrioni (Irmaj) si edhe Krysondyona, Gertunti, Keraka, Sationa, Bojoja, Bantia, Orgesa, Knidi (ende te pa lokalizuara).

----------


## shigjeta

*Taulantet*

Fis ilir, banore te ultesires bregdetare nga Auloni (Vlora) deri ne Dyrrah. Permenden si fqinje te Dyrrahut qe nga shek. VI para eres sone me qendrat e tyre Adria dhe Sesaret. Rreth vitit 430 para erese sone shtrijne perkohesisht sundimin e tyre edhe mbi Dyrrahun. Ne shek. IV para eres sone u paraqiten si nje bashkesi me vete ne perberjen e mbreterise ilire: ne vitin 335 para eres sone moren pjese ne luften e Pelionit kunder Aleksandrit te Madh. Pas kesaj mbreti i tyre, Glaukia, u vu ne krye te mbreterise ilire si themelues i nje dinastie te re, duke pasur Klitin, perfaqsuesin e fundit te dinastise se Bardhylit. Gjate lufterave te mbreteise ilire kunder Romes emri i Taulanteve nuk perfillet ne burimet. Ne tokat e tyre permendet nje fis tjeter, ai i Parthineve. Per here te fundit Taulantet rishfaqen  ne kryengritjen kunder perandorit bizantin Honorit, i cili i shtypi me ane te mercenareve gotë.

Nje tjeter fis me emrin Taulant ka banuar ne jug te Narenta, si fqinje me Dalmatet dhe Pyrejte. U pushtuan nga Roma me 168 dhe bene kryengritje me 35 para eres sone.

----------


## Chingy

*Dardanët*

Fis i madh ilir, banorët të një treve të gjerë që shtrihej në Veri të lumit Angri e Magri (Ibri e Morava e jugut të sotëm) duke përfshirë edhe Naisin, në Jug deri te rrjedhja e sipërme e lumit Aks (Vardari) në kufi me paionët. Në lindje dardanët kufizoheshin me trakët dhe në perëndim arritnin deri te mali Skard (Sharri) dhe lumi Drilon (Drini). Zemrën e trojeve të tyre e përbënte Kosova e sotme. Nga nënfiset kryesore të dardanëve njihen galabrët e thunatet. Zbulimet arkeologjike në viset e Dardanisë dëshmojnë se këta kishin arritur zhvillim ekonomik e shoqërorë relativisht të lartë që në kohën e hekurit. Të kësaj kohe janë qendërbanimet e para të fortifikuara dhe marëdhëniet me Greqinë e me qytetet e mëdha të bregdetiti të Adriatikut Jugor. Në shek. III p.e.r. në Dardani u zhvillua jeta qytetare. Qytetet me rëndësi dhe qendër e madhe xehetare ishte Damastioni, që ka prerë edhe monedha. Në burimet e shkruara antike dardanët përmenden relativisht vonë, sidomos lidhur me luftërat kundër maqedonasve. Si fis i fortë e luftëtarë, dardanët përballuan për afër dy shekuj përpjekjet e shtetit maqedon për t'i zgjeruar kufijtë drejt veriut në kurriz të Dardanisë. Në shek. III p.e.r. dardanët kishin krijuar mbretërinë e tyre me dinastinë e Longarit dhe ishin bërë një fuqi politike e rëndësishme e Ballkanit. Në shek. II p.e.r. dardanët bënë një qëndresë dhe luftë të gjatë kundër pushtuesve romakë. Pas pushtimit të Dardanisë romakët ndoqën një politikë shtypjeje të egër dhe shfrytëzuan intensivisht xehet. Me këtë lidhet vendosje e një kolonie romake në Skup dhe ngritja e vendbanimeve të vjetra dardane të trevave xeherore në rendin e municipit , si Ulpiana, Municipium DD etj. Dardanët ruajtën gjuhën e shumë elemente të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore edhe në shek. II-IV pas e.r. Ata i qëndruan asimilimit të perandorisë romake dhe iu përgjigjën me armë shfrytëzimit dhe shtypjes. Njihen në histori kryengritësit dardanë , të quajtur Latronët e Dardanisë. Në antikitetin e vonë dhe në mesjetën e hershme Dardanët vijuan të ruajnë gjuhën e kulturën e tyre dhe morën pjesë bashkë me ilirët e tjerë në formimin e popullit shqiptarë.

----------


## Chingy

*Dalmatët* (Delamtët)

Një ndër fiset e mëdha e të njohura ilire, banorë të pjesës Veriperendimore të Ilirisë. Që nga periudha më e lashtë e deri në shek. II p.e.r. trevat e tyre shtrihesin në brendësi, prapa vargamalit dinarik në pllajat e Duvnos, Livnos e Gllamoçit, në Bosnjën e sotme Perëndimore. Pasi krijuan federatën e tyre, u zgjeruan drejt brigjeve të Adriatikut. Por nuk arritën të bëheshin fuqi detare dhe nuk i vunë nën zotërim ishujt e beregdetit të Dalamcisë. Qytezat e tyre të fortifikuara përkasin periudhës së parë të hekurit. Kryeqendra e tyre u bë Delmini. Delamatët ishin njëri ndër fiset ilire që i bënin qëndresë pushtimit romak dhe kanë zhvilluar një varg luftërash të përgjakshme e kryengritjesh kundër romakëve në vitet 156-155, 119-117, 51-46, 39-37 p.e.r. Lufta e tyre më e madhe kundër pushtuesve romak lidhet me Kryengritjen Ilire të viteve 6-9 e.r Dalmatët ishin të përmendur për blegtorinë dhe kishin të zhvilluar zejtarinë të lidhur me të. Viset e tyre ishin të pasura me pyje e xeherore dhe shquheshin për punimin e drurit. Mbeturinat e rendit fisnor u ruajtën deri vonë te Dalmatët, me këtë shpjegohet pohimi i Strabonit se ata nuk pranonin monedha , u merrnin fiseve të nënshtruara drithë e bagëti si haraç dhe tokën e ndanin njëherë në 8 vjetë.

----------


## Chingy

*Pirustët*


Fis ilir, banorë të krahinës së sotme të Matit e të Mirëditës. Deri më 168 p.e.r. bënin pjesë në Mbretërinë Ilire dhe përmenden nga Livi ndër fiset që mbetën të pavaruara pas shkatërrimit të saj nga romakët. Pavarësinë e ruajtën edhe në vitin 54 p.e.r. kur Cezari i detyroi të paguanin një dëmshpërblim. Në vitet 6-9 morën pjesë në kryengritjen e madhe ilire kundër pushtimit romak nën udhëheqejen e Batos së Desidistëve dhe ishin ndër të fundit që u nënshtruan. për herë të fundit përmenden në shek. II të e.r. nga Ptolemeu. Pirustët përmenden si minatorë dhe për punimin e metaleve, e sidomos të bakrit. Në një mbishkrim të shek. III të e.r. përmendet një fshat i pirustëve, të shpërngulur nga romakët në zonat minerare te Dakise.

----------


## Chingy

*Parthinët*

Fis ilir, banorë të trevës midis Bregut të Matës dhe lumit Aps (Semanit). Në perëndim kufizoheshin me tokat e Dyrrahut, në Lindje me dasaretët tek malet Polis-Kamje. Përmenden që më 229 p.e.r. në këtë trevë, duke zëvendësuar emrin e taulantëve, si një bashkësi, nė kuadrin e shtetit ilir. Më 229-205 p.e.r. kalojnë në varësinë e Romës, të shtetit ilir të Skerdilaidit dhe Maqedonisë. Më 205 ngritën krye kundër sundimit maqedon dhe u rikthyen në shtetin ilir, deri më 172 p.e.r., kur i pushtoi përfundimisht Roma. Më 48 dhe 39 p.e.r. ngritën krye kundër sundimit romak, por u shtypën egërsisht. Një parthin Asin Epikadi, organizoi një komplot për rrëzimin e Oktavian Augustit në Romë. Hyjnia kryesore ishte Zeusi Parthin (Jupiter Parthinus). Qytetet më të përmendura ishin Partha e Brysaka. Ndër qendrat qytetare të parthinëve duhet të kenë qenë ato ku janë rrënojat e sotme të zbukuara në Zgërdhesh, Dorëz, Përsqep, Belsh, Berat e Babunjë.

----------


## shigjeta

*Albanet*

Fis ilir nga i cili moren emrin e hershem shqiptaret. Permenden per te paren here si _Albanoi_ ne shek. II te eres sone nga Ptolemeu i cili i vendos ne shpine te Dyrrahut deri tek malet Kandave (malet e Polisit) ne lindje brenda treves se banuar me pare nga fisi i Parthineve. Mendohet te jete i njejti fis me emrin e ri te perkthyer _parthinoi  = bardhinoi = albanoi_. Qyteti kryesor i tyre ishte Albanopoli. Ne krahinen qendrore te banuar prej Albaneve ruhen ende toponime qe lidhen me emrin e ketij fisi, si : _Arbana_, fshat ne rrethin e Tiranes, _Kroi Alban_ ne afersi te fshatit Zgerdhesh te rrethit te Krujes etj. Ne burimet historike te shek XI Albanet permenden nga Mihal Ataliati si dhe nga Ana Komnena, si pjesmarres aktive te ngjarjeve. Ne mesjete njihet dhe varianti Arban. Ka qene emri etnik i shqiptareve ne mesjete sic deshmon fakti qe kete emer e moren me vete shqiptaret e merguar ne Greqi (shek XIV) ne formen _arvanit_, ne Itali (shek XV  XVI) dhe ne Dalmaci (shek XVIII) ne formen _arbereshe_


*Ardiejte* (Ardianet)

Fis ilir, banore te krahines Ardia ne veriperendim te liqenit te Shkodres rreth gjirit te Rizonit e deri te lumi Narenta. Permenden ne shek. IV para eres sone lidhur me shfrytezimin e bujqve (300,000 prospelate) te varur ekonomikisht nga pronaret e tokave dhe me pas si detare te afte. Ne shek III para eres sone luftuan kunder dyndjes kelte. U perfshine ne mbreterine ilire deri me 168 para eres sone, kur me shkaterrimin e saj nga Roma dolen me vete. U pushtuan nga romaket me 135 para eres sone dhe ngriten krye me 44-43 e 35-33 para eres sone, prandaj Roma i shpernguli me force nga bregdeti ne brendesi, ne vise te ashpra. Permenden nga Straboni ne shek I eres sone si pakica te vogla. Ne historine ilire kane luajtur nje rol me te thjeshte sesa u eshte dhene nga disa historiane.

----------


## GoAheadEagles

ej kisha nje pyetje kam degjuar qe emrat  perendive ua kane vene iliret  dhe jo greket ,eshte e vertete  apo jo?

----------


## shigjeta

> ej kisha nje pyetje kam degjuar qe emrat  perendive ua kane vene iliret  dhe jo greket ,eshte e vertete  apo jo?


Me sa di une nje studim i tille eshte bere nga profersor Eqerem Çabej, i cili ngre idene qe disa emra te perdorur ne mitologjine greke mund te shpjegohen me gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## Chingy

Me sa kam lexuar edhe une ne nje reviste italiane(me duket se Focus) edhe disa krahina te Italise e kane marre emrin nga disa fise ilire te vendosur ne trojet italiane.

----------


## shigjeta

*Labeatet*

Fis ilir qe banonte rreth liqenit te Shkodres. Permenden per here te pare nga Livi gjate Luftes III iliro-romake. Benin pjese ne mbreterine ilire te Gentit. Qytete te tyre ishin Shkodra, qe ishte dhe kryeqendra e mbreterise ilire, dhe Meteoni (Meduni i sotem ne Mal te Zi). Labeatet prene monedha ne emer te bashkesise fisnore, sipas tipit te monedhave te mbretit Gent dhe me sa duket me autorizimin e tij.

----------


## shigjeta

*Eordejte*

Fis ilir, banore te krahines Eordes ne rrjedhen e siperme te Devollit dhe ne treven e liqeneve te Kosturit. Permenden shpesh ne kohen e lufterave romako-maqedone. Me 199 para eres sone trojet e tyre u shkateruan nag ushtria e konsullit romak Sulpici dhe me 171 para eres sone u pershkuan nga ushtria maqedone e Perseut. Pas pushtimit romak, Eorden u perfshi ne krahinen IV maqedone. Neper te kalonte rruga Egnatia. Qyeteter kryesore ishin: Eordea dhe Kela.


*Enkelejte*

Fis ilir, banore te treves se liqenit Lihnid (Ohrit). Qyteti Enkelana, vendi i te cilit ende nuk eshte percaktuar, duhet te lidhet me kete fis. Burimet historike i quajne njekohesisht Enkelejte edhe si banore prane gjirit te Rizonit (ne Gryken e Kotorrit). Permenden ne shek VI - V para eres sone lidhur me ngjarjet historike si strehimi i Kadmit e Harmonise qe vijne ketu nga Teba, dhe grabitja e tempullit te Delfit ne shek. VI para eres sone. Nuk permenden me ne shek. IV para eres sone kur vendin e tyre ne ngjarjet e kohes e zene Dasaretet. Ne historiografi u eshte dhene nje rol me i madh nga sa deshmohet prej te dhenave historike. Enkelejte shquheshin si peshkatare e konservues te zote te peshkut.

----------


## art groupie

http://galeria.albasoul.com/album09/pgantik

mozaik Ilir ne Pogradec.

----------


## iliria e para

Po per Dokleatet a din kush ndonje send?

----------


## ~Geri~

* ILIRËT





1. Origjina e Ilirëve*

Popujt që u bënë më të njohur në historinë e lashtë të Ballkanit janë grekët, ilirët dhe trakët. Ilirët janë ndër banorët më të lashtë të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Ata janë autoktonë. Kulturën, gjuhën dhe tiparet antropologjike ilirët i formuan në vendin e tyre, në pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, aty ku shkrimtarët antikë i përmendin në veprat e tyre.

Trevat e shtrirjes së popullsisë ilire janë mjaft të gjera; ato përfshijnë të gjithë pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, që nga degët e Danubit, lumenjtë Sava e Drava, në veri, e deri te Gjiri i Ambrakisë (Prevezë), në jug, kurse në lindje deri në Vardar. Grupe të veçanta ilirësh u vendosën edhe në Italinë e Jugur. Këto janë fiset mesapet dhe japige.

Emri etnik ILIR shfaqet në veprat antike që në shek. V p. K. Kurse emrat e disa fiseve ilire fillojnë e përmendën që në shek. XII nga Homeri. Por koha e formimit të etnosit ilir është më e lashtë.
Fillimet e origjinës ilire janë që në mesin e mijëvjeçarit të dytë p.K., që nga periudha e bronzit të mesëm, kur fillojnë të formohen tiparet etnike ilire. Në epokën e hekurit (mijëvjeçari i fundit p.K.) ilirët u formuan plotësisht, duke trashëguar nga epokat më të hershme eneolitike dhe të bronzit tipare kulturore gjuhësore e antropologjike etnike.

Teoria e vjetër që i bëri ilirët të ardhur nga Evropa Qendrore, në shekujt XII  XI p.K., është rrëzuar nga studimet e kryera pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Vetë fakti që varrimet me urna, karakteristike për popujt e Evropës Qendrore, nuk janë tipike për trevat e shtrirjes së ilirëve, por ndeshen vetëm në zona të kufizuara, të rralla, dëshmon kundër teorisë së ardhjes së ilirëve në Ballkan nga veriu.

Gjurmët e kulturave të Evropës Qendrore, që ndeshen në Iliri, janë rezultat i kontakteve kulturore, tregtare e të lëvizjes së artizanëve të punimit të metaleve.


*2. Fiset kryesore ilire*

Ndër fiset më të përmendura ilire janë: taulantët, ardianët, dardanët, paionët, dalmatët, albanët, penestët, molosët, kaonët, thesprotët etj.

*TAULANTËT*. Banonin në zonën e Adriatikut, që nga lumi Vjosa, deri në prapatokën e Dyrrahut. Ky fis luajti një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në historinë ilire të shek. IV  III p.K., duke u vënë në krye të shtetit ilir, të cilin e kishin krijuar më parë enkelejtë. Në trevat e taulantëve më vonë shfaqet fisi i Albanëve dhe i Parthinëve.

*ENKELEJTË*. Banonin në krahinat përreth liqenit të Ohrit. Ata krijuan dinastinë e parë të mbretërisë Ilire, në fund të shek. V p.K. Një nga qytetet e tyre kryesore  ishte Enkelana. Pas shek. IV ata nuk përmenden më. Në trevat e fisit të enkelejve përmenden edhe dasaretët. Enkelejtë kanë qenë peshkatarë të zotë.

*DASARETËT.* Janë një fis i madh në Ilirinë Juglindore. Njiheshin në lashtësi sidomos për prodhimin e drithërave të bukës. Një nga qytetet më të njohura ishte Pelioni (qyteza në Selcë të Poshtme të Pogradecit). Qytet tjetër i madh i këtij fisi ishte edhe Antipatra (Berati).

*ALBANËT*. Banonin në prapatokën e qytetit të Dyrrahut. Kryeqendra e tyre ishte Albanopoli (Zgërdheshi i Krujës). Fisi i albanëve i dha emrin e vet shqiptarëve, gjatë mesjetës së hershme, kur ata njihen si albanë, arbër.

*ARDIANËT*. Fillimisht shtriheshin rreth gjirit të Rizonit dhe të lumit Neretva. Ardianët e shtrinë pushtetin e vet në të gjitha krahinat e tjera që më parë ishin nën sundimin e taulantëve. Ardianët luajtën një rol shumë të madh në luftërat kundër pushtuesve romakë, gjatë shek. III  II p.K., në kohën kur sundoi dinastia ardiane e Mbretërisë Ilire. Kryeqendra e ardianëve ishte Shkodra.

*DARDANËT*. Ishin fisi më i madh ilir që u vu në krye të Mbretërisë Dardane, në Ballkanin Qendror, kryesisht në Kosovë. Dy fise të tjera dardane të njohura ishin thunatët dhe galabrët. Qyteti më i rëndësishëm i dardanëve ka qenë Damastioni, i njohur si kryeqendër e nxjerrjes së metaleve. Dardanët përmenden si luftëtarë të fortë, xehetarë shumë të mirë, blegtorë dhe tregtarë të njohur.

*PAIONËT*. Fise ilire që banonin në luginën e sipërme të Vardarit në kufi me dardanët, duke u shtrir deri tek lumi Struma. Përmenden për herë të parë nga Homeri, si aleat të trojanëve. Në gjysmën e parë të shek.IV paionët krijuan mbretërin e tyre, e cila u detyrua tu bëjë ballë për shumë kohë sulmenve të maqedonasve. Paionët prenë në shek.IV-II p.K. monedhën e tyre prej argjendi.

*DALMATËT*. Banonin në brigjet e Adriatikut. Ishin blegtorë të njohur, shquheshin për punimin e llojeve të ndryshme të veshjeve prej liri e leshi. Veshja e njohur me emrin dalmatika në shekujt e parë u përdor edhe nga aristokracia romake, prej nga kaloi edhe në veshje rituale kishtare. Qyteti më i njohur i tyre ka qenë Delmini.

*PENESTËT*. Banonin në luginën e Drinit të Zi e përreth saj. Përmenden për herë të parë në vitet 170  169 p.K. Luajtën rol të rëndësishëm në Luftën e Tretë Ilire  romake. Përfshiheshin në Mbretërin Ardiane. Kishin 14 qytete e kështjella, ndër të cilat përmenden Uskana, Oeneu, Draudaku etj. Meqenëse pranuan garnizone romake në qendrat e tyre, maqedonasit ua shkurtuan vendin.

*MOLOSËT*. Janë një nga tri fiset kryesore që banonin në qendër të Epirit antik dhe që luajtën rol shumë të rëndësishëm drejtues në historinë e lindjes dhe të formimit të shtetit të Epirit.

*KAONËT*. Ky fis epirot kishte shtrirje të gjerë, që nga lumi Thyamios (sot lumi Kallama), deri në luginën e Drinosit, në Gjirokastër. Kryeqendra e kaonëve, Foinike (Finiqi i Sarandës), në shek. III p.K. u bë kryeqendra e gjithë shtetit të Epirit. Qytet tjetër i madh i kaonëve ishte Antigonea (Saraqinishti i Gjirokastrës).

*THESPROTËT*. Banonin në Epir, në jug të lumit të sotëm Kallama, deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë. Përmenden në shkrimet e lashta që nga shek. V p.K., si fis që sundoheshin nga dy kryetarë të zgjedhur çdo vit nga gjiri i parisë.

Fise të tjera të njohura janë edhe labianët (për rreth liqenit të Shkodrës), pirustët (në Mirditë) dhe parthiniet në ultësirën bregdetare të Adriatikut.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Gjuha* 

Ilirët flisnin një gjuhë që dallohej nga gjuhët e popujve të tjerë të kohës së lashtë të Ballkanit. Ajo ishte një gjuhë e veçantë indoevropiane, që kishte lidhje afërie ku më të largët e ku më të afërt me gjuhë të tjera të gadishullit dhe jashtë tij. Janë konstatuar elemente të përbashkëta sidomos me trakishten. Lidhur me vendin e ilirishtes në mes të gjuhëve indoevropiane është diskutuar mjaft dhe janë dhënë mendime të ndryshme. 
Një varg dijetarësh të shquar historianë, arkeologë e gjuhëtarë, kanë sjellë një sërë argumentesh historike dhe gjuhësore për origjinën e shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre. Sintezën më të plotë, të shoqëruar me vështrimin kritik të mendimeve për origjinën e gjuhës shqipe, e ka dhënë gjuhëtari i shquar prof. Eqrem Çabej, i cili ka sjellë dhe argumentet e tij shkencore, në mbështetje të tezës ilire. Disa nga argumentet e parashtruara prej tij janë këto: 
Shqiptarët banojnë sot në një pjesë të trojeve, ku në periudhën antike kanë banuar popullsi ilire; nga ana tjetër, në burimet historike nuk njihet ndonjë emigrim i shqiptarëve nga vise të tjera në trojet e sotme; një pjesë e elementeve gjuhësore: emra vendesh, fisesh, emra njerëzish, glosa, etj., që janë njohur si ilire, gjejnë shpjegim me anë të gjuhës shqipe. Format e toponimeve të lashta të trojeve ilire shqiptare, të krahasuara me format përgjegjëse të sotme, provojnë se ato janë zhvilluar sipas rregullave të fonetikës historike të shqipes, d.m.th. kanë kaluar pa ndërprerje nëpër gojën e një popullsie shqipfolëse; marrëdhëniet e shqipes me greqishten e vjetër dhe me latinishten, tregojnë se shqipja është formuar dhe është zhvilluar në fqinjësi me këto dy gjuhë këtu në brigjet e Adriatikut dhe të Jonit; të dhënat arkeologjike dhe ato të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore, dëshmojnë se ka vijimësi kulturore nga ilirët antikë te shqiptarët e sotëm. 
Nga të gjitha këto argumente, del si përfundim se teza e origjinës ilire të gjuhës shqipe, është teza më e mbështetur nga ana historike dhe gjuhësore. Nga ilirishtja e Ballkanit gjer tani nuk është gjetur gjë e shkruar dhe është menduar se nuk ka qenë e shkruar. Dëshmohet e shkruar mesapishtja e Italisë Jugore, që është mbajtur e mbahet përgjithësisht si një degë e ilirishtes, në njëfarë mase si një dialekt i saj i zhvilluar më tej në kushtet e një veçimi prej disa shekujsh nga trungu i saj gjuhësor kryesor. Prej saj kemi rreth 2 000 mbishkrime të shkruara në një alfabet grek (dorik) me disa ndryshime për të riprodhuar disa tinguj të posaçëm të gjuhës së tyre. Një mbishkrim i Kalasë së Dalmaces afër Pukës, që për dekada të tëra qe mbajtur si i vetmi mbishkrim ilir, u provua nga gjuhësia e re shqiptare se nuk ishte tjetër veçse një mbishkrim greqisht i shek. VI-VII. Nëse do të kurorëzohen me sukses përpjekjet që po bëhen për leximin e një mbishkrimi të Muzeut të Shkodrës me prejardhje nga Dobraçi, shkruar me një alfabet të panjohur dhe të një mbishkrimi të gjetur në Bugojë të Bosnjës Perëndimore, mund të sillen të dhëna të reja e të hapen perspektiva. Zbulimet e mëtejshme arkeologjike mund të japin ndonjë tekst ilir të shkruar me alfabet të veçantë ose me alfabet grek a latin. Gjuhët greke dhe latine që hynë më parë në Iliri si gjuhë kulture, tregtare ose si gjuhë zyrtare administrative, nuk u bënë kurrë gjuhë të të gjithë popullit, i cili vazhdoi të ruajë në jetën e tij të përditshme të folmen amtare. Njoftimi i historianit grek të shek. II p.e.sonë, Polibit, për bisedimet e mbretit Gent me delegatët maqedonas përmes përkthyesit që njihte ilirishten, dëshmon se kjo gjuhë u praktikua edhe si gjuhë zyrtare deri në fund të jetës së pavarur politike të ilirëve. 
Nga gjuha e ilirëve kanë mbetur disa materiale, por që nuk janë të mjaftueshme: elemente leksikore shumë të pakta të së folmes së përditshme përbërë nga disa glosa ilire, dhe sidomos një numër i madh (rreth 1 000) emrash të përveçëm, emra personash, perëndish, fisesh, vendesh dhe disa emra lumenjsh e malesh. Fjalët ilire i kemi në formën që na janë dhënë prej autorëve grekë e latinë, jo në formën autentike të tyre. Ndër ato fjalë mund të përmenden rhinos = mjegull, sabaia = birrë meli etj. Emrat e përveçëm ilirë që na janë transmetuar në burimet e shkruara antike (autorë grekë e latinë, mbishkrime greke e latine, monedha të territorit ilir) përbëjnë materialin kryesor që kemi prej ilirishtes së Ballkanit. Ato lejojnë që të nxirren disa elemente të fjalëformimit emëror të ilirishtes e ndonjë tipar fonetik i saj, ndonjë element i leksikut të saj dhe material krahasimi me gjuhët e tjera indoevropiane, po nuk japin mundësi të njihen gramatika dhe leksiku i saj. 
Studiues të ndryshëm kanë përcaktuar si ilire edhe një numër fjalësh të ndeshura në gjuhët e tjera të lashta ose në gjuhët e sotme të Evropës, duke i marrë ato si huazime nga ilirishtja ose si të trashëguara prej saj. Shumica e tyre janë të diskutueshme, po disa kanë gjasa vërtetësie. Ndër to përmendim: lat. mannus = kalë i vogël, krhs. shqipen maz/mëz; gr. balios = i bardhë, me pulla të bardha, krhs. shqipen balë; gr. kalibe = kasollë; disa fjalë pararomane etj. 
Material më të pasur jep mesapishtja e Italisë Jugore. Prej saj kanë ardhur një numër mbishkrimesh zakonisht të shkurtra e shpesh fragmentare të shek. VI-I p.e.sonë, që japin edhe fjalë, trajta e ndonjë frazë, përveç emrave të përveçëm që përmenden në to, por që janë kuptuar dhe shpjeguar deri më sot në një masë të vogël. Kemi disa glosa si brendon = bri, bilia = bilë, bijë etj., dhe shumë emra të përveçëm njerëzish, fisesh e vendesh. 
Janë vënë re gjithashtu edhe bashkëpërkime të rëndësishme midis mesapishtes dhe shqipes në sistemin fonetik dhe gramatikor, si p.sh. reflektimi i |o|-së së shkurtër indoevropiane në |a|, evolucioni ?|-m|>|-n| i mbaresës së rasës kallëzore njëjës të emrave në të dyja këto gjuhë etj

----------


## GL_Branch

*Provincat ilire*  


Me ndarjen e Perandorisë Romake në fund të shek. IV provincat ilire mbetën me perandorinë e Lindjes, Bizantin. Edhe pasi u bënë pjesë e Perandorisë Bizantine struktura ekonomiko-shoqërore e provincave ilire nuk ndryshoi. I vetmi ndryshim ishte se ato u bënë krahina periferike të perandorisë, çka ndikoi më vonë në jetën e tyre. 
Në Perandorinë Bizantine, ku bënin pjesë krahina të pasura me qendra të mëdha zejtare dhe ku ruheshin fshatarët e zejtarët e lirë, kriza e skllavopronarisë nuk ishte ndjerë aq shumë. Edhe pse nuk arriti të ndalonte dyndjet e barbarëve në Ballkan, Perandoria Bizantine me burimet e saj ekonomike mundi të përballonte gjendjen e krijuar gjatë këtyre dyndjeve dhe të qëndronte si një shtet i madh edhe një mijë vjet të tjera. Kurse perandoria e Perëndimit nuk mundi të rezistojë para sulmeve të barbarëve dhe në vitin 476 ra në duart e gjermanikëve, të udhëhequr nga Odoakri. 
Në shek. V-VI provincat jugore e juglindore ilire si Prevali, Dardania, Epiri i Ri dhe Epiri i Vjetër, pas shkatërrimeve e dëmeve të shkaktuara nga invazionet barbare u mëkëmbën, madje në shek. VI patën një farë ngritjeje që u vu re në shumë drejtime. 
Bujqësia mbeti edhe në këta shekuj një degë e rëndësishme e ekonomisë. Karakteri i pronave bujqësore mbeti ai që kishte qenë edhe më parë. Në disa vendime shtetërore që i takojnë vitit 535 duket shumë qartë gjendja e pronave bujqësore në Ilirik. Qëllimi i këtyre vendimeve ishte ndalimi i përpjekjeve të pronarëve të mëdhenj dhe i fajdexhinjve për tu marrë fshatarëve borxhlinj tokat e bagëtitë. Në pronat e mëdha bujqësore figura qendrore ka qenë koloni. Në legjislacionin e asaj kohe flitet për kolonë të lirë e kolonë të varur. Të parët, krahas tokës që merrnin nga pronarët, kishin edhe ngastra e vegla të tyre, kurse të fundit ishin të lidhur pas tokës; as vetë, as edhe fëmijët e tyre nuk mund të largoheshin nga vendet ku ishin regjistruar. Më vonë, midis kolonëve nuk kishte më asnjë ndryshim çka u pasqyrua më pas edhe në legjislacion. 
Edhe në shekujt V-VI në provincat ilire nuk qenë zhdukur pronat e vogla tokësore; në viset malore vazhdonin të ruheshin edhe bashkësitë e lira fshatare. Si më parë, edhe tani shteti bizantin duke ruajtur pronat e vogla fshatare dhe duke ndaluar rrënimin e tyre, kërkonte të siguronte një prodhim sa më të madh drithërash, të mblidhte taksat dhe të rekrutonte ushtarë. Fshatarët ishin të detyruar të kryenin edhe angari të shumta në hapjen e rrugëve, në ndërtimin e urave e të kështjellave. Për tu shkëputur nga vështirësitë ekonomike, ngarkesat e shumta me taksa, veprimet e padrejta e dhuna e nëpunësve të financave dhe për të mos u kthyer në kolonë, fshatarët kërkuan mbrojtjen e pronarëve të mëdhenj me ndikim që ishin të interesuar të kujdeseshin për ta (v. 468). Lindi kështu patronazhi latifondar, i cili u përhap mjaft saqë perandorët nxorën urdhra për ta ndaluar atë. 
Rrënimi i fshatarësisë u bë më i theksuar, veçanërisht në fund të shek.V dhe në fillim të shek.VI, kur ajo u ngarkua me taksa edhe më të rënda. Fshatarët e provincave ilire qenë të detyruar tu paguanin pronarëve të mëdhenj të tokave një taksë të re në të holla, ndërsa shtetit në ar. Të gjitha këto ndihmuan në ruajtjen në këto provinca të marrëdhënieve mall-para, por fshatarët qenë shtrënguar të shisnin në treg prodhimet e tyre ose të merrnin hua nga fajdexhinjtë. Duke mos qenë në gjendje për të paguar me kohë borxhet ata duhet tu dorëzonin atyre gjithçka zotëronin dhe pastaj të kërkonin mjete jetese në qytetet ose të hynin në radhët e ushtrisë. Në këtë mënyrë, në ushtrinë e perandorisë së hershme bizantine hynë shumë ilirë. 
Për provincat jugore ilire të asaj kohe ka qenë karakteristik zhvillimi i bujqësisë në qendërbanime të vogla, të fortifikuara, të cilat, sikurse tregojnë të dhënat e arkeologjisë, të shek. V-VI, ishin bërë qendra të rëndësishme ekonomike. Por në këta shekuj ekzistonte një ndryshim midis provincave jugore e veriore; këto të fundit i përballuan të parat goditjet e sulmeve të barbarëve. Në provincat jugore që nuk u prekën aq nga inkursionet e barbarëve dhe qenë krahina pa trupa të rregullta ushtarake, u ruajt në mënyrë më kompakte popullsia e vjetër fshatare e qytetare. Burimet e shkruara tregojnë se edhe në shek. V dardanët përbënin një popullsi të madhe e kompakte, kurse nga burimet mbishkrimore rezulton se në këtë provincë edhe në shek. VI vazhdonin të ruheshin emra vetjakë e emra fshatarësh ilirë. 
Në provincat ilire edhe në shek. V e VI jeta qytetare vazhdoi pa ndërprerje, megjithëse numri i qyteteve ishte pakësuar edhe më shumë. Hierokli, në udhërrëfyesin e tij të shek. VI përmend në katër provincat jugore ilire, emrat e 27 qyteteve, disa prej të cilave ishin edhe qendra peshkopale. Sidoqoftë, me gjithë numrin e pakësuar të qyteteve dhe krizën e skllavopronarisë, në shek. VI, në Iliri kishte ende qytete relativisht të pasura ose qytete që kishin ruajtur rëndësinë e tyre. Në këtë kohë, pas shkatërrimeve të shekujve paraardhës, ka qenë karakteristike një rigjallërim i jetës në qytet dhe në fshat, dhe një qëndrueshmëri në raportet mall-para. 
Që nga fundi i shek.V dhe gati gjatë gjithë shek. VI, kur ndodhi rilulëzimi i jetës qytetare, numri i monedhave u shtua në mënyrë të ndjeshme. Monedha të kësaj kohe, e sidomos monedhat e perandorit Justinian, të perandorit Justin qarkullonin gjerësisht; ato gjendeshin jo vetëm në qytetet, por edhe në qendërbanime të fortifikuara e të vogla e në zona të brendshme malore. 
Në pjesën ballkanike të perandorisë së Bizantit një qytet i madh ka qenë Dyrrahu. Në Dyrrah vinin anije nga vende të ndryshme të Mesdheut, kurse rrugët tokësore që niseshin nga ky qytet nuk e kishin humbur rëndësinë e tyre. Këtu ndodheshin punishtet dhe arsenalet që furnizonin me armë e me mjete të tjera ushtrinë e flotën perandorake. Qyteti, dy herë i dëmtuar nga tërmetet dhe nga pushtimi i gotëve, ishte mëkëmbur dhe zbukuruar me mure të reja. Perandori bizantin Anastasi (v. 491-518) që ka qenë me origjinë nga ky qytet, e rrethoi Dyrrahun me një kurorë trefishe muresh mbrojtëse dhe ndërtoi aty një hipodrom të madh. Shkrimtari i shek. VI, Prokopi nga Gaza, e përshkruan Dyrrahun si një qytet të madh që zgjatet nga toka në det, që ka me tepricë nga ato që mund të prodhojë toka e deti. 
Ndërtime me karakter fortifikues në provincat jugore ilire janë bërë edhe pas sundimit të Anastasit. Prokopi i Cezaresë, bashkëkohës i perandorit Justinian ka shkruar se ky i fundit, për të mbrojtur perandorinë e provincat e saj nga sulmet e mundshme të barbarëve, ndërtoi e rindërtoi një varg kështjellash. Vetëm në tri provincat ilire jugore sipas listës së hartuar nga autori i mësipërm, numri i qendërbanimeve të fortifikuara arrinte deri në 168. Kërkimet arkeologjike kanë treguar se në shek. V-VI në Iliri janë ndërtuar një tok kështjellash, shumë prej të cilave nuk përfshihen në listën e atyre kështjellave, që sipas Prokopit të Cezaresë janë ndërtuar e rindërtuar nga perandori Justinian. Përveç qyteteve të rrethuara rishtas me mure, por shpeshherë të kufizuar në sipërfaqe të vogla, vërehen në këta dy shekuj përpjekje të vetë popullsisë për të fortifikuar qendërbanime të reja ose për tu kthyer në kështjellat e vjetra. Sikurse është provuar nga të dhënat arkeologjike, në këta shekuj vihet re një rritje e rolit ekonomik të qytezave të reja të fortifikuara, sidomos në ato krahina ku ishte dobësuar autoriteti perandorak. Kjo bëri, sidomos në periudhën parafeudale, që të rigjallërohet popullsia vendëse dhe që krahinat e brendshme të fitojnë një rëndësi të veçantë, e cila do të shfaqet që nga shek. VII e më tej në vendosjen e feudalizmit si sistem ekonomik. 
Në shek. VI u krijuan kushtet jo vetëm për ndërtime me karakter mbrojtës, por edhe për ndërtime të tjera me karakter monumental. Kësaj kohe i përkasin ndërtime të shumta të kultit të krishterë në qytetin e Bylisit, Butrintit si dhe në qendrat e tjera të vogla. Këto kanë qenë monumentet e fundit të shoqërisë antike. 
Në shek. VI autoriteti perandorak ishte ende i fortë në krahinat bregdetare dhe në qytetet. Qytetet e provincave ilire nuk kishin më magistraturat municipale, as edhe vetadministrimin e vjetër. Ato kishin rënë në duart e funksionarëve perandorakë. Nga paria e vjetër sunduese kishte mbetur një pakicë e vogël e përbërë nga pronarët e mëdhenj të tokave. Funksionarët shtetërorë dhe të kishës i ruajtën të paprekura pozitat sunduese. Nga radhët e kësaj shtrese qenë zgjedhur edhe perandorët. I tillë ka qenë edhe Anastasi që vinte nga gjiri i aristokracisë senatoriale të Dyrrahut. Por edhe në këtë kohë ushtria vazhdonte të luante një rol të rëndësishëm në shtetin e Bizantit dhe prej asaj vazhduan si më parë, të dilnin perandorët. Ushtarakë ilirë, që kishin bërë karrierë në ushtrinë bizantine qenë edhe perandori Justin I (518-527) dhe ai Justinian (527-565). Sipas një burimi të shkruar bizantin perandori Justin, fshatar me origjinë nga Dardania, duke mos siguruar dot jetesën në vendlindjen e tij kishte shkuar në Konstantinopol dhe kishte hyrë në radhët e ushtrisë, ku arriti më pastaj deri në postin më të lartë shtetëror. 
Me kohë, në qarqet sunduese të provincave ilire, si kudo në perandori, një rol të madh filloi të luante kisha e krishterë e përfaqësuar nga kleri i lartë, i cili për shërbimet kundrejt perandorisë merrte si dhuratë toka e pasuri të ndryshme. Në shek. VI kisha e krishterë ka pasur prona të saj në provincat e Bizantit prej nga nxirrte të ardhura të mëdha. 
Shek. VI përbën përpjekjen e fundit të rigjallërimit të antikitetit në Ballkan. Në gjysmën e dytë të shek. VI dhe në gjysmën e parë të shek.VII do të rifillojnë invazione e dyndje të reja popujsh, të cilat do të sjellin ndryshime në përbërjen etnike të gadishullit dhe do të çojnë në rënien e plotë të sistemit antik të prodhimit. Në Perandorinë e Lindjes, në të cilën bënin pjesë edhe provincat ilire, ku skllavopronaria ka qenë më pak e zhvilluar, procesi i shthurjes së mënyrës antike të prodhimit dhe vendosja e feudalizmit u bë më me ngadalë.

----------


## GL_Branch

*KULTURA NË PROVINCAT ILIRE*

*Kultura në shekujt e parë të erës sonë*  


Në shek. I të e.sonë, me pushtimin e plotë të Ilirisë, nisi të përhapej edhe kultura romake, duke u ndërthurur me kulturën vendëse ilire dhe duke zhdukur pak nga pak edhe ndryshimet kulturore që ekzistonin deri atëherë midis krahinave ilire. Një rol të rëndësishëm në përhapjen e kulturës romake në provincat ilire ka luajtur aparati administrativo-ushtarak i pushtuesve romakë. Vatra kryesore të përhapjes së kulturës romake u bënë kolonitë e municipet, ato qytete, të cilat si pasojë e organizimit të ri administrativ u bënë qendra të rëndësishme ekonomike dhe patën një jetë të gjallë kulturore-artistike. Dukuritë më të shumta kulturore, të ndikuara nga Roma, zunë vend, në masën më të madhe, tek banorët e ardhur nga Italia ose nga provincat e tjera dhe te përfaqësuesit e shtresës së pasur vendëse. 
Në provincat ilire, sikurse edhe në provincat e tjera të perandorisë romake u zhvilluan arkitektura zyrtare, skulptura - veçanërisht portreti, arti i mozaikut dhe piktura murale. 
Pushtuesit romakë për nevojat e tyre bënë ndërtime të shumta, të cilat në disa raste ndryshuan planet e vjetra urbanistike të qyteteve. Këto ndryshime në planin urbanistik të qyteteve të vjetra në provincat jugore ilire u bënë sepse romakët nuk ngritën ndonjë qytet të ri. Më qartë ato shihen në Buthrot e Apoloni. Në njërën nga tarracat e mëdha, të formuara në kodrën ku shtrihej qyteti i Apolonisë, në pjesën perëndimore të saj, gërmimet kanë nxjerë në dritë tepricat e një ansambli godinash me karakter shoqëror të ngritura në fillim të shek.II e.sonë. Këto ndërtime, që i takojnë lagjes qendrore të qytetit, u bënë mbi rrënojat e godinave më të lashta ose duke i ndryshuar ato që i përkisnin gjithashtu qendrës së qytetit para pushtimit romak. 
Në ansamblin e godinave të kësaj pjese qendrore të qytetit, bënin pjesë një teatër i vogël i mbuluar (odeon), një bibliotekë dhe një godinë me një fasadë monumentale, e quajtur në literaturën arkeologjike, monumenti i agonotetit, e cila ka shërbyer si seli e këshillit të qytetit (buleteurion). Me interes është këtu edhe mbishkrimi i skalitur në arkitekturën e fasadës që tregon, jo vetëm se kush e kishte ndërtuar këtë godinë monumentale, por edhe se me rastin e inaugurimit të saj ishin organizuar dyluftime midis 25 çifte gladiatorësh. Kjo supozon se në atë kohë në Apoloni ekzistonte një arenë amfiteatër i madh dhe se luftimet e gladiatorëve ishin shfaqje të futura nga shtresa skllavopronare sunduese e italike. Me kompleksin e godinave me karakter shoqëror të mësipërme lidhej edhe një hark triumfi me tri porta, i ngritur në mes të sheshit dhe një rrugë magjistrale, e cila nga godina e këshillit zbriste në drejtim të lagjeve të pjesës perëndimore të qytetit, ku ndodheshin edhe banesat e parisë skllavopronare apoloniate. Të gjitha këto godina nga pikëpamja e planimetrisë dhe e teknikës së ndërtimit nuk ndryshojnë nga ato bashkëkohëse të ngritura në provinca të tjera ballkanike. 
Një plan të ri urbanistik ka pasur, në shekujt e parë të erës së sonë, edhe qyteti i Buthrotit. Nuk ka të dhëna që të provojnë nëse në fillim të erës sonë ndryshoi plani urbanistik i qytetit të Dyrrahut. Megjithatë, dihet se në këtë qytet, në shek. II, u ndërtua një amfiteatër i madh, një pjesë e të cilit është zbuluar. 
Një zhvillim të mirë ka pasur në tre shekujt e parë të e. sonë edhe arti plastik, skulptura. Skulpturën e kësaj kohe e njohim në mënyrë të veçantë nga zbulimet e bëra në rrënojat e Apolonisë. Karakteristike për skulpturën apoloniate të kësaj kohe është se një pjesë e mirë e veprave skulpturore i mbetën besnike traditave të artit klasik e helenistik ose riprodhojnë vepra më të njohura të artit grek, kurse në portretet shpesh janë zbatuar rregullat kompozicionale dhe të skalitjes karakteristike për skulpturën romake. Në vargun e gjatë të skulpturave apoloniate të tre shekujve të parë të erës sonë ka vepra origjinale, të denja për mjeshtra të zotë e me përvojë të madhe, portrete të stilit augustian e më të vona, si busti i Karakallës e ndonjë tjetër, por ka edhe kopje të veprave klasike, të cilat kanë një forcë të madhe shprehëse, janë shumë të bukura dhe dëshmojnë për një pjekuri artistike të autorëve të tyre (portreti i Demostenit, busti i Filozofit e ndonjë tjetër). Ndryshe ka ndodhur në relievin sidomos atë mortor, ku nuk ndeshen më kompozimet e bukura të stileve sepolkrale apoloniate dhe në vend të tyre skaliten relieve me një dekoracion uniform e monoton të marrë nga repertori i stileve romake. 
Në plastikën e vogël vendin kryesor e zënë figurinat prej bronzi, të gjetura në qytete dhe në lokalitete fshatare. Në këto figura bronzi të vogla, të prodhuara më të shumtën në seri, të cilat lidhen me hyjni ashtu edhe me personazhe laike (aktorë, fëmijë, atletë etj.), ka edhe modele me vlera artistike të vërteta. 
Një përhapje të gjerë, gjatë periudhës së pushtimit romak ka pasur edhe arti i mozaikut. Edhe mozaikët dhe zhvillimi i tyre, ashtu sikurse veprat më të bukura të arkitekturës dhe të skulpturës, kanë qenë lidhur me shtresat e larta të provincave, si të atyre të qyteteve, ashtu edhe të vendbanimeve fshatare, të zotëruesve të vilave e latifondistëve. Në këta mozaikë ku mbizotëron dekoracioni gjeometrik ndeshen edhe elemente e skena të marra nga mitologjia greke e tejlashtë (Akili e Pentesilea në mozaikët e Apolonisë etj.). 
Ndryshime të dukshme ndodhën edhe në kulturën materiale e shpirtërore, veçanërisht në qytetet dhe në periferitë e tyre. Krahas me futjen në prodhim të një sërë veglash të reja pune, gjatë shekujve të parë të pushtimit romak hyjnë në përdorim edhe stoli të reja, një pjesë prej të cilave lidheshin me modele veshjesh të ardhura. Midis stolive vendin e parë e zënë fibulat, funksioni i të cilave sigurohej nëpërmjet një thumbi ku kapej gjilpëra, duke u zënë vendin atyre fibulave ku mbyllja sigurohej nëpërmjet një spiraleje, nga dilte gjilpëra. Fibula të kësaj kohe të llojit të quajtur Aucissa, me këmbë përthyer ose të tipit pincete përhapen gjerësisht në provincat jugore ilire. 
Me forma e teknikë të re paraqitet në tre shekujt e parë të erës sonë edhe qeramika, duke përfshirë edhe qeramikën e ndërtimit. Përveç punishteve të poçarisë vendëse, që prodhojnë forma enësh të zakonshme, edhe në provincat e tjera romake, një përhapje të gjerë mori në dy shekujt e parë (në drejtim më tepër si imitacion) qeramika e quajtur terra sigillata. Në këtë kohë zgjerohet më shumë edhe përdorimi i enëve prej qelqi. 
Në qytetet e në zonat fshatare deri në thellësi hyjnë në përdorim tjegulla - solene e kaliptere - të lakuara, tulla me trajta e përmasa të ndryshuara, ndërsa në ndërtim hynë llaçi e gëlqerja, të cilat sollën ndryshime në teknikën e ndërtimit, në cilësinë dhe në pamjen e godinave. 
Ajo që bie në sy në gërmimet e zbulimet arkeologjike është se këto ndryshime në kulturën materiale sikurse shfaqjet e tjera të kulturës së veçantë, i takojnë ultësirës bregdetare, periferive të qyteteve dhe disa luginave të përshkuara nga rrugë magjistrale. Në këto krahina është vërejtur edhe prania e kulteve të hyjnive romake dhe më rrallë edhe të hyjnive me prejardhje lindore. Viset e brendshme ilire u prekën shumë më pak nga ndikimet e kulturës romake. Në përgjithësi në këto krahina elementet e kulturës materiale e shpirtërore romake janë të pakta, ndërsa ato vendase më të shumta. Ky raport do të thellohet edhe më tepër në shekujt që pasojnë, në kohën e krizës së skllavopronarisë, kur elementet kulturore vendase, tradicionale e të reja zënë një vend gjithnjë e më të madh në jetën e banorëve të provincave ilire.

----------

